

Inside Google's Software-Defined Network - signa11
http://www.networkcomputing.com/networking/inside-googles-software-defined-network/a/d-id/1234201?

======
signa11
and the link to the sigcomm paper:
[http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~vahdat/papers/b4-sigcomm13.pdf](http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~vahdat/papers/b4-sigcomm13.pdf)

